# Raleigh mechanics? lol



## fishinthejimmy (Mar 19, 2009)

So I was heading home from Carolina Beach, and right before reaching Raleigh my Jeep made a horrible noise, and threw a mean smoke cloud. Its toast. The block has a hole the size of a fist. Its not looking good.

Do any Raleigh guys know of a good engine guy around here? Im stuck in a room here, and I had my jeep towed to the parking lot. This sucks!

Thanks for any suggestions...

Brent


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Service station [does jeep work] on Hillsboro st. across from Char Grill. Sorry, don't have the name or number handy.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

He is not in Raleigh, but about 40 min south right off I 40 Jerry Johnson 910-892-0691. He is trustworthy and does all our work for the past 20 years or so. Tell him Don told you to call him.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Dang he must have moved. Glad you set it right Fish Hunter.


----------



## fishinthejimmy (Mar 19, 2009)

Ill give him a call. Thanks

Anyone here ever done an engine conversion? One thing I have always regretted about getting my jeep was getting a 2.5 instead of a 4.0. I have a feeling that doing a conversion to a 4.0 or a conversion to a Chevy would completely rape my wallet. Any thoughts?

Thanks

Brent


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

why have i always heard about jeep motors going bad?


----------



## fishinthejimmy (Mar 19, 2009)

Eh, Ive driven my Jeep pretty hard in the 5 years that Ive had it. Ive put over 115k miles on it since then. Its partly my fault, Im sure.

Anyways, I found an engine with 52k on it. A guy is coming to pick me up in the morning to take my jeep back to Roanoke, and the engine should arrive Monday.


----------

